# Solved: Runtime error associated with Ahead Nero 7



## sudal (Jan 7, 2009)

Using WIN XP SP3. Nero 7.10 version, error message which pops up each time I start my PC.

Microsoft Visual C ++ Runtime Library Runtime Error C:\program files\common files\ahead\lib\NMIndexStoresvr.exe
The effect is that I can start Nero and choose files to burn but it freezes up after this point.
Have uninstalled Nero and reinstalled, rebooted various times all to no avail. It's getting rather tiresome.


----------



## pjhutch (Aug 23, 2005)

Load up Services.msc and stop and disable the NMIndexingService


----------

